# Colorized Pokemafia [INNOCENT WIN]



## Chief Zackrai

*All role PMs are sent.*

*You have 24-36 hours for night actions. I'm not too sure at this point.*

Additional rules:

-Unless you send me a PM stating you are abstaining for the night, you will be killed after three nights of inactivity.

-I don't necessarily mind you being completely inactive during the day, but it takes away from the game. Please don't be.

-Lynching is required after day one. (unless one of you has a REALLY COMPELLING reason to make it otherwise)

-Um, have fun!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [N0]*

During the morning headcount, it is found that all pokemon are accounted for.

*No one died last night. you have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Cool.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Interesting. I don't have anything to share myself, so unless anyone has an idea or groundbreaking news we should just watch for anything suspicious and then lynch on that. If we're unable to abstain.

It could've been a lucky doctor, active alien, inactive mafia, illusionist (unlikely), commuter (unlikely), bulletproof, bodyguard + mafia doctor or something similar. There's not that many hints in the flavor text, sadly.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Mai said:


> There's *not that many* hints in the flavor text, sadly.


There was one?

Yeah, there are a multitude of possibilities and we have no idea. Perhaps the mafia would like to tell us who they targetted? 

[/joke]


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Well, that's very convenient. THe only problem is finding out who to lynch, if anyone.

we basically have no leads whatsoever.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Superbird said:


> There was one?
> 
> Yeah, there are a multitude of possibilities and we have no idea. Perhaps the mafia would like to tell us who they targetted?
> 
> [/joke]


Yeah dood, I targetted ole_schooler last night.

notreally.jpg


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yeah dood, I targetted ole_schooler last night.
> 
> notreally.jpg


That explains why he's not on the list.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



RespectTheBlade said:


> That explains why he's not on the list.


Exactly


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Well this is interesting. What is with no one dying on first nights lately srsly


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

We should probably abstain.

Unless one of the mafia is feeling generous today and would like to tip us off.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

*DAY ONE SUCKS*

So, did you guys get interesting roles? I sure did!


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I sure did.

Nice one, with that idea. >:I

Lets just say I didn't get mafia but instead a role I hated


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Well mine is interesting enough.

*Abstain* just to get the bandwagon rolling.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I'm glad you all love your roles so much.

I really did put like, five seconds thought into some of them.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I like my role to, especially since I've NEVER been it before.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

The role, not the flavor, my dear Chief.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

*Abstain* wagon a-go-go!
My role is quite interesting too.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Superbird said:


> The role, not the flavor, my dear Chief.


What?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

My role is... Potentially useful.
In the right situation.
If the inspector had investigated the right people.
And told me.
And no one else.
In an alternate universe.
On a different planet.
...
*ABSTAIN.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I hate my role. >:(

*Abstain,* I suppose.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I like my role, I guess.

Nonetheless, *Abstain*.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> What?


If I'm not mistaken, he's making fun of your lenghty, detailed flavour text.

Anyhow. Yeah, let's *abstain*.

Also, my role is rather surprising.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Oh I get it.

Good show, Mr. Bird. And what did you _want_ me to put into the flavour text? How everyone is chipper and gleeful? It's not like I had a bunch to write about. Everyone pretty much abstained last night.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Except the mafia, of course. Why wouldn't they submit a kill night zero?

Unless they have a terminal case of the lazies, of course.

Mendatt, why the rainbow text?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Because I am a Golett and also I feel like it.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

What does being a golett have to do with anything?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I doth not know.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I'm a Zoroark. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Mystic said:


> I'm a Zoroark. :D


So are you an Illusionist or something?


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

For some reason, no.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

The some reason being that everyone would go "So, like, what, are you an Illusionist?"


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

well there's that, the fact that I don't know what an illusionist is/does, and the fact that I had given out pretty much all the roles and realized I didn't have what hers is and went...You! You get to be this. And so she is.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

An illusionist has a 50% chance to have night actions that target them miss.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

I got Darmanitan! With an interesting role that I hate being because I feel someone else could do better and that I'm doing the wrong actions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Sizz-- Are all of the roles standard Mafia roles?

I know mine is an odd role, but it's not uncommon (I think it was used in... Glee Mafia as well? Don't quote me on that).

Incidentally, I'm a Glameow.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

No, Zackrai, I was referring to your comment on the roles. I like the role, but the flavor in the role was kinda meh.

Well, mine is standard, at least.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Karkat, I think I know what you are now.

Anyway, since this seems to be a big almost-roleclaim thing, I'll tell you that I'm a silcoon. Maybe cascoon, but I'm pretty sure it's silcoon. 

(You probably all know what I am now, but. Yes, mine is standard.)

Is out of thread communication allowed?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Genesect here.
Hoppin' on the *Abstain* bandwagon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Sizz-- Are all of the roles standard Mafia roles?


Most of them are, yes. I think there may be one or two that aren't exactly commonplace, but I've seen them a bit lately, so.

EDIT: Oh and Mai, only for the Mafia.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

WOW I SURE HOPE IT DOESN'T LOG ME OUT THIS TIME

I'm Genesect - I'll *abstain* because I don't have the time to write a giant post on how lame and boring abstaining is.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

*Abstain* bandwagon away.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*

Alright it looks like a Majority has been reached.

*no one was Lynched today.

You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

The Villagers come into the courtyard to find the completely scorched body of *Mai* lying on the ground. It did rain last night, so her body was also a little wet.

*Mai, the Silcoon, is dead. They were innocent.
36 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Hmm, scorched...Who does that set us after?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well not a BLACK pokemon such as my Snorlax self.

I'm not even sure if Snorlax can learn a firetype move.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Hmm... scorched doesn't necessarily mean a fire type move, does it? Could have been an electric type too.

So that puts us after yellow or red colored pokemon, I guess.
EDIT: @ kr-9: Snorlax can learn Fire Punch, Flamethrower(via move tutor in crystal), and Fire Blast.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Yeah, so I just got a PM from Mai telling  me I messed up. She _was_ A Silcoon, so I corrected myself.

You may now proceed as normal.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

was?

SHE EVOLVED! :O

loljk.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Houndoom is black and it's a Fire-type.

There's not much we can derive from the colors per se.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Genesect here.
> Hoppin' on the *Abstain* bandwagon.





surskitty said:


> WOW I SURE HOPE IT DOESN'T LOG ME OUT THIS TIME
> 
> I'm Genesect - I'll *abstain* because I don't have the time to write a giant post on how lame and boring abstaining is.


I see a problem.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Yeah, I was wondering about that too. 

And it's /possible/ that it could use a Fire-type Techno Blast or something.

But that's not a very good conclusion to draw. What we probably can figure out is that their roles are likely connected somehow.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



RespectTheBlade said:


> So that puts us after yellow or red colored pokemon, I guess.


No one chose yellow. And actually it would put you on a search for anyone with a pokemon that can learn a fire or electric type move (bar Hidden Power).

so that would be... twelve of you. Have fun!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Electric-type moves. This is a freaking _goldeen,_ people.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

No, I messed up. It's a silcoon, Mendatt.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Mendatt said:


> Electric-type moves. This is a freaking _goldeen,_ people.


Actually, it's a silcoon.

I do think one of those Genesect people is suspicious, it's just a matter of which. As to that, I have no clue.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

... Oh. well, that makes it a bit more complicated.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Alright, for everyone's convenience I've rounded up all the color choices and roleclaims and put them into a nice, easy-to-read list! <higlight it if you can't read it on your style setting

1. KR-9 - Snorlax -
2. Metallica Fanboy -
3. Superbird - Croagunk -
4. Glace -
5. Zapi -
6. Legendaryseeker99 - Genesect (?) - 
7. Wargle - Darmanitan -
8. Mai - Silcoon -Role Unknown
9. Rizadon -
10. Phantom -
11. Flower Doll -
12. Karkat Vantas - Glameow - 
13. surskitty - Genesect (?) -
14. Mystic - Zoroark -
15. RespectTheBlade -
16. Mendatt - Golett -

From that we can tell that I'm a Croagunk. 

And it seems that both Tailsy and LS99 could possibly be Genesect. There's a small chance that one of 'em's lying, or they could be the same. Insight, anyone?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I highly doubt two people would be assigned the same pokemon (with a couple exceptions, like maybe pichu.) especially one that's a legendary. One of them probably isn't telling the truth.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

And I have a feeling that we should probably lynch whichever of them turns out to be lying. 

Player list for page 4:
1. KR-9 - Snorlax -
2. Metallica Fanboy -
3. Superbird - Croagunk -
4. Glace -
5. Zapi -
6. Legendaryseeker99 - Genesect (?) - 
7. Wargle - Darmanitan -
8. Mai - Silcoon -Role Unknown
9. Rizadon -
10. Phantom -
11. Flower Doll -
12. Karkat Vantas - Glameow - 
13. surskitty - Genesect (?) -
14. Mystic - Zoroark -
15. RespectTheBlade -
16. Mendatt - Golett -


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Superbird said:


> And I have a feeling that we should probably lynch whichever of them turns out to be lying.


That's fairly obvious; the rocky bit is how we'd come to know that. Even killing one of them off wouldn't tell us.

Maybe if the two told us what power their role grants them? Might not be wise depending on what power that is, but...


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

There is only one possible reason why you would want to roleclaim as a Genesect-- either LS99 or surskitty is definitely an alien.

But who's the liar here? Having experience with the alien role myself, I think I know who the alien is; before we jump to conclusions, though, I'd like to ask the GM a question-- is it possible for two players to recieve the same Pokemon, and if so, would they have the same role?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, I _have_ GMed a Mafia game with _three_ Aliens before, but that was a special circumstance and they didn't win IIRC...

I like both your ideas.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Superbird said:


> Well, I _have_ GMed a Mafia game with _three_ Aliens before, but that was a special circumstance and they didn't win IIRC...
> 
> I like both your ideas.


I know. _I was one of them._

Anyway, if there can be more than one of each role, Genesect cannot be the mafia don; however, as was mentioned earlier, there is such a thing as having multiple aliens.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

In this case, we should avoid lynching surskitty.

After all, we didn't have any deathes the first night, and surskitty is a player which a mafia would likely think of offing first. So, odds are, if the Genesects are both aliens, surskitty has been activated.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Okay. Either LS99 or surskitty roleclaim please. I have better things to do with my time than kill you. 

If you're curious about that statement, mr/ms. inspector, then inspect me. Have fun.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Can't say I believe you, Superbird-- Croagunk vig? Really?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Look. I see no reason why the pokemon you get and your role have to be more than slightly related. There's no need to assume that either of the Genesects are aliens, or that Mai was a bulletproof, or whatever those are called here, or that superbird can't be a Vigilante.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Mendatt said:


> Look. I see no reason why the pokemon you get and your role have to be more than slightly related. There's no need to assume that either of the Genesects are aliens, or that Mai was a bulletproof, or whatever those are called here, or that superbird can't be a Vigilante.


This might be crazy, but 

Genesect= schizo? 

Do we even have one?


Just lynch inactives.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'd like to ask the GM a question-- is it possible for two players to recieve the same Pokemon, and if so, would they have the same role?


No and No.



Mystic said:


> This might be crazy, but
> 
> Genesect= schizo?
> 
> Do we even have one?


I don't even know what a schizo is. Really, you guys give me too much credit.



Mendatt said:


> Look. I see no reason why the pokemon you get and your role have to be more than slightly related. There's no need to assume that either of the Genesects are aliens, or that Mai was a bulletproof, or whatever those are called here, or that superbird can't be a Vigilante.


There is much truth in this statement.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Hm.

So, we need to dispose of surskitty in a way that wouldn't activate her... let's think here.

1) Have Superbird do it twice; as a town-aligned vig, he clearly will have no regrets about doing so and will in the process prove his innocence.
2) In some Mafia games, dayvigs or suicide bombers can bypass alien activation. Is this the case in this game, Sizz-Lorr?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> So, we need to dispose of surskitty in a way that wouldn't activate her... let's think here.


Why are we assuming Genesect = Alien?
According to Word of God, your Pokemon is only slightly related to which role you got.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Because it's blatantly obvious that surskitty was lynch-baiting, and there's only one reason why you'd want to do that.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'm beginning to wonder what about Genesect strikes you as Alien. If it's because Genesect is Legendary, there are other legendary pokemon in this game. And there's only one alien.

And about Day Vigs/Suicide Bombers, I haven't decided on that. I think I'll refrain to say until if the situation actually arises.

And I thought any night kill targeting an alien activated it. Townie or Mafia. At least, that was how I planned on working it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Genesect is a Pokemon that automatically brings up suspicion; therefore, fakeclaiming as it is a fantastic way to get yourself lynched.

Since surskitty claimed after LS99 did, it's fairly obvious that she's fakeclaiming (or that LS99 was, but it's the TIMING moreso than the actual Pokémon, you see...) and the question is why.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Errrrrrr. KR-9 is blatantly lying; I am Genesect and my power is the Jack-of-All-Trades. I can inspect, protect, kill, or use the Oracle function once. I have a 50% chance of being able to use a function again, but if so I'm hindered with a 50% fail rate.

I wasn't able to use the Internet for long when I posted and I didn't see KR-9's post. I'm certainly not lying, and I don't think that lynching _me_ would do any good. I'm not lynch-baiting because I am not the alien; Genesect doesn't even strike me as remotely Alien-like ?_?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Genesect is, like, a bloodthirsty dino thing with a laser cannon on its back from the prehistoric era! It seems like the perfect alien to me!

Besides, as I mentioned earlier-- it's not the Pokemon you got so much as the fact that you claimed after LS99 did. One of you is lying; I for one think that you're the liar here.

Speaking of lies-- how is KR-9 lying exactly? He hasn't really said anything he could lie about.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Sizz-Lorr just said that two people couldn't have the same Pokémon! So evidently either KR-9 is lying or he can't read. I can't exactly convince you of my innocence any more than I have - I thought that my rather detailed description of my exact powers might have tipped you off BUT GEEZ I DUNNO.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...huh? Explain further, because at the moment your argument seems to be something completely different than what I'm reading out of it; nobody else has claimed Snorlax, if I'm not mistaken.

Incidentally, I find the detailed description of your role to be pretty suspicious.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Oh, I've mixed up names; that's why. I meant LS99. They both end in the same number ok ಠ___ಠ Sorry, KR-9. Your acronyms are terribly similar.

but uhhhh. Okay, then. I can't really do much else about that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, Sizz-Lorr's knowledge of Mafia roles seems to be a bit lacking, so I found it unlikely that he'd include a jack-of-all-trades.

But I'm sure I could be convinced to the contrary if you told me what you did the previous two nights.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

/shrug It's not hard to find a set of unusual Mafia roles on the Internet, you know.

I haven't done anything - night 0 I chose not to use my power until I was more sure of what to do with it, and night 1 I was absent and I didn't send in my action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> I don't even know what a schizo is. Really, you guys give me too much credit.





Sizz-Lorr said:


> well there's that, the fact that I don't know what an illusionist is/does, and the fact that I had given out pretty much all the roles and realized I didn't have what hers is and went...You! You get to be this. And so she is.


I sort of doubt he'd give anyone a really complicated role (no offense, Sizzly...)

Really sorry about this, *surskitty*, but I don't believe you.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

That's a shame, since I'm right and you're wrong!


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I sort of doubt he'd give anyone a really complicated role (no offense, Sizzly...)
> 
> Really sorry about this, *surskitty*, but I don't believe you.


...
......
............
........................
What is this I don't even.
So. You don't believe her that she's not the alien. As the result of not believing her that she isn't the alien, you're voting to lynch her.
Small flaw in logic, perhaps?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Mendatt said:


> ...
> ......
> ............
> ........................
> What is this I don't even.
> So. You don't believe her that she's not the alien. As the result of not believing her that she isn't the alien, you're voting to lynch her.
> Small flaw in logic, perhaps?


I'm thinking that he thinks that she isn't Alien anymore?
I don't know.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Simple-- because I'm rather certain she hasn't been activated yet.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Well, Sizz-Lorr's knowledge of Mafia roles seems to be a bit lacking, so I found it unlikely that he'd include a jack-of-all-trades.


I basically know the basic roles, and the few obscure ones I've been (except schizo, it seems. Thanks, Monty Python's Flying Mafia!), and Jack-Of-All-Trades is one of them.



Karkat Vantas said:


> I sort of doubt he'd give anyone a really complicated role (no offense, Sizzly...)


Jeez, thanks. And you haven't seen any of the roles for my Felt Mafia yet. A bunch of them are really weird and kind of far-fetched.Dang Time Travel Nonsense...


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...um, in that case I don't think surskitty is such a strong candidate for alien.

Going to retract my vote, and move it towards *Glace*; there are plenty of candidates for mafia goons in her color category, and she's yet to Pokéclaim.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I just realized one scenario that would explain this mess, but I don't want to cover for any liars so I'm not sure whether I should say it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Go ahead, MF, explain your theory. You haven't claimed yet, but I suppose I'll listen to your explanation.

Of course, if surskitty is innocent, then that means LS is mafia. So... if there's an inspector, I recommend targeting LS tonight, then giving us the results tomorrow.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Just Say It Dammit
And.
...
...............................
If surskitty is innocent, that mean's LS99's the mafia? Didn't Zackrai say that multiple people could have the same pokemon?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, here it goes: Ditto are purple too.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

... Nice. Three thumbs up.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

This doesn't mean anybody is innocent or mafia, though. If my theory is correct, it'd be interesting to hear from the Ditto why they didn't claim as such to start with.

Furthermore, this possible Ditto seems to be trying to hide its identity as such -- assuming it had a choice in copying, it chose another purple player.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Hm, interesting point-- so, LS99, are you a Ditto?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

He means LS.

edit: ninja'd and HARD


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



KR-9 said:


> He means LS.


If you mean me, I didn't mean either one of the Genesects in particular.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

... We know thart


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'M HERE!

Sorry I've been uber busy of late. 

1) I need to change my style if I am going to play this, black text on black does not work. Noted.

2) My color was black, I am Dusclops. I will roleclaim, since my role might help us figure out things if we use it smart-like. I am a roleblocker, plain and simple.

3) Sizz Lor, why dusclops? And aren't dusclops grey?

4) I hate dusclops.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Eh, might as well roleclaim.
I'm a Golett, and I drive buses with my awesome flightly jet fuel powers.
Which means I switch people.
...
And...
I hate golett.
Besides, it's blue, not green!


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Pokédex says Golett are green and Dusclops are black, so there you have it.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

1. KR-9 - Snorlax -
2. Metallica Fanboy -
3. Superbird - Croagunk -
4. Glace -
5. Zapi -
6. Legendaryseeker99 - Ditto-Genesect (?) - 
7. Wargle - Darmanitan -
8. Mai - Silcoon -Role Unknown
9. Rizadon -
10. Phantom - Dusclops - Roleblocker
11. Flower Doll -
12. Karkat Vantas - Glameow - 
13. surskitty - Genesect -
14. Mystic - Zoroark -
15. RespectTheBlade -
16. Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver

Here you go. :)


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Apparently I'm a Golurk. Which is much better. I actually like Golurk.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, since my role is boring stuff, and since I'm not sure whether I'll be able to keep playing while I travel anyway, might as well claim. I'm a Wigglytuff, and I sing people to sleep, preventing them from posting and/or voting during the following day. I haven't used my powers yet.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I think Sizz Lor is colour Blind.


I also have 2 theories that could explain why Kam is being all wierd:

1. He's lost his damn mind ((sorry bro))

or 

2. He's mafia and he's just lynch-trigger happy in everyone. 

But why lynch just because they didn't Roleclaim? Unless I play mafia horribly, I don't roleclaiming without being in danger is a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea. You're forcing roleclaims out of everyone and I'm not having it. *Kam.*still bros?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Wargle said:


> I think Sizz Lor is colour Blind.


What? _Me_? No. It's more like this:



> He's lost his damn mind


Much better. And honestly, I did choose pokemon that showed up on the search on veekun. So if you have a problem with it, consult veekun and Nintendo/Game Freak, not me.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Don't be silly, Wargle.

"Lynching is required after day one." We need to kill someone; an inactive who's yet to roleclaim seems like a very good target.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Mendatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karkat Vantas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of doubt he'd give anyone a really complicated role (no offense, Sizzly...)
> 
> Really sorry about this, *surskitty*, but I don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ......
> ............
> ........................
> What is this I don't even.
> So. You don't believe her that she's not the alien. As the result of not believing her that she isn't the alien, you're voting to lynch her.
> Small flaw in logic, perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking that he thinks that she isn't Alien anymore?
> I don't know.
Click to expand...

Okay, Wargle, look at it this way. First, Kam voted for surskitty, even after she had presented a viable possibility of being an Alien. There was no way to disprove this without trusting her words, and yet Kam still voted for her. Obviously, he thought she wasn't an Alien but a Mafia member using reverse psychology of sorts. Now, we have a few new questions:
1) Why would a Mafia member off one of their own, by STARTING the bandwagon?
2) Why would a Mafia member attempt a possible lynch of an Alien? That means a loss for them too.

And I have conclusively proven (at least, the way I see it; I might need to clarify my line of thought more if anyone wants me to) that Kam is innocent. And for pointing the finger somewhat needlessly, I'll cast my vote for you, *Wargle*.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

invisible post.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

votal

...
....
.....
Shit this isn't #mafia
Who's voting for who?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Superbird said:


> Okay, Wargle, look at it this way. First, Kam voted for surskitty, even after she had presented a viable possibility of being an Alien. There was no way to disprove this without trusting her words, and yet Kam still voted for her. Obviously, he thought she wasn't an Alien but a Mafia member using reverse psychology of sorts. Now, we have a few new questions:
> 1) Why would a Mafia member off one of their own, by STARTING the bandwagon?
> 2) Why would a Mafia member attempt a possible lynch of an Alien? That means a loss for them too.
> 
> And I have conclusively proven (at least, the way I see it; I might need to clarify my line of thought more if anyone wants me to) that Kam is innocent. And for pointing the finger somewhat needlessly, I'll cast my vote for you, *Wargle*.


Have you ever heard of the role Mafia Ursurper? Only wins if they off the don?

And Mafia members have been known to lynch one of they're own to gain trust.

And I can tell you my role if you want, I'm not a mafia. But revealing my role will get me killed.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Not black.

Just saying.

So is there and inspector willing to pop in and give us a lead?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Dusclops shows up as 'black' in the Pokédex though, doesn't it?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



surskitty said:


> Dusclops shows up as 'black' in the Pokédex though, doesn't it?


Yup.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



surskitty said:


> Dusclops shows up as 'black' in the Pokédex though, doesn't it?


So I said earlier, but apparently nobody saw it.

Anyway. Would any of you two Genesects like to enlighten us about the theory I posted earlier?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

hi hi hi hey look at me

Well, Wargle, since I intend to keep my vote on Glace, I don't think you roleclaiming is going to hurt.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'm not Ditto, so I can't exactly say anything confirming or denying your theory.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I know it's labeled black, but wtf that ain't black.

Randy lynch?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'm not actually  I'm  ((which isn't red))

And my role is Oracle. I've found out there are less than 4 mafia, and the lack of kills is due to their inactivity.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Thus, inactive lynching would indeed be a good idea.

*Glace* was pretty inactive, right?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

All righty then. Changing my vote to *Glace*.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Apparently there are two roleblockers 'cause with my fat ass I'm a roleblocker too.

Also vote *Glace*

Edit: I aint no roleblocker I'm a Bodyguard! Nevermind.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Like I said earlier-- *Glace*.

Wargle-- can you only ask yes/no questions? If so, ask if LS99 is a Ditto.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

@Karkat: The role of Oracle usually means that you can ask *only yes/no questions* and that they may *not directly reveal a person's alignment or role*. 

Following this logic, I don't think that Wargle would be allowed to ask if LS99 is a Ditto.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

"Was the Pokémon LS99 was originally assigned Genesect?"

There you go.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I can't do anything involving specific people because I can't reveal roles and/or alignment.

Also, it would be really nice to have a bodyguard tonite, so KR-9, would you be so kind?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Wargle said:


> I can't do anything involving specific people because I can't reveal roles and/or alignment.
> 
> Also, it would be really nice to have a bodyguard tonite, so KR-9, would you be so kind?


You wouldn't be revealing a role or alignment; you'd just be revealing what somebody's role isn't.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I don't count pokemon as role, so that would be a valid question.

Also: *Indefinite increase to day phase due to extenuating circumstances. Have fun!*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

If Wargle's information is accurate, then LS99 probably isn't an activated alien; however, there's always the chance of a vig-hit.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> If Wargle's information is accurate, then LS99 probably isn't an activated alien; however, there's always the chance of a vig-hit.


A what?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Nah, I'll go for surskitty tonight—unless you guys want me to go for someone else?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> A what?


You know, like, a vigilante! Like Superbird, but not Superbird because he hasn't done anything the last two nights.

So, any objections to sacrificing Glace?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

OBJEC- *shot*
Yeah, I don't think *Glace* has even posted.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'm voiding the extension because it seems the situation that would render me unable to act as GM can be avoided.

Continue on.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Oh, and anyone who can Inspect me can prove my Innocence.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

/shrug

*Glace*, then.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I guess I'll go for *Glace.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Again, should I stay silent tonight or is there anyone you want me to kill?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, I'd prefer that you didn't kill me, in all honesty. Inspectors should feel free to inspect me if you have any issues about my innocence though.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

WhAt ShE sAiD.
AlSo *GlAcE*.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I will join the bandwagon then, *Glace*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Okay! Probably majority time.

_The town gave a general consensus that they were uncertain about the Glace character. They drag her off to the gallows with a sense of accomplishment. But, they can't help feeling they messed up somehow, and yet it also seemed as though this almost helped them._

*Glace, the Unknown, is dead. He was Alien.
You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...if there is an inspector (none of these pokes look inspector-y to me, really), inspect either LS or surskitty.

Here's to the prospect of awakening the morning after...

edit: ninja'd by the GM! sorry bout that


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...if there is an inspector (none of these pokes look inspector-y to me, really), inspect either LS or surskitty.


Yea, but remember that I said the inspector is really random because I made most of the role already and went "...Crap! I don't have an inspector! *closes eyes and points* You! You shall be Inspector!"



> Here's to the prospect of awakening the morning after...
> 
> edit: ninja'd by the GM! sorry bout that


Yeah! go back to sleep or you won't. (haha lol jk)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...by Unknown Alien, do you mean Unown alien?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

No. His pokemon was Unknown (you know this little thing? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




)

And he was self-aligned as Alien, which was also his role. (unless that's what you meant... in which case, yes.)

NOW GO TO BED.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Sorry got up for a glass of water...

Unknown is a word. Unown is a pokemon.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I've never noticed that, actually. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Sizz-Lorr said:


> No. His pokemon was *Unknown* (you know this little thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


 
Just sayin' :)

Got my water going to bed now Mr. Invisable person.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

_The townies came into the town square for the morning headcount, only to  find the body of *KR-9* lying under a large pile of rocks, his neck seemingly broken. This came as a surprise to all, because he was famous for his considerable girth and resilience._

*KR-9, the Snorlax, is dead. He was Innocent.
You have 24 hours to discuss.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

D:

I wonder if the flavortext had anything to do with his role?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Probably. Sounds like a Rock Slide attack. Either that or Rock Tomb or something. And looking at the list...

1. KR-9 - Snorlax -
2. Metallica Fanboy -
3. Superbird - Croagunk - Vigilante
4. Glace -
5. Zapi -
6. Legendaryseeker99 - Ditto-Genesect (?) - 
7. Wargle - Darmanitan - Oracle
8. Mai - Silcoon -Role Unknown
9. Rizadon -
10. Phantom - Dusclops - Roleblocker
11. Flower Doll -
12. Karkat Vantas - Glameow - 
13. surskitty - Genesect -
14. Mystic - Zoroark -
15. RespectTheBlade -
16. Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver

The most likely options seem to be RTB, or maybe Flora. I'm guessing Flora. Also, yesterday Wargle said that she found that the lack of mafia kills was due to inactivity. What is Flora known for in Mafia games? So yeah, I'm leaning toward lynching Flora today.

And by the way, ms. Oracle, might we hear the results of your questions last night?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...I misread KR-9 dying as Superbird dying :\
Maybe he died protecting Wargle?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

KR-9's death isn't all that surprising, considering his role.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> KR-9's death isn't all that surprising, considering his role.


I wonder how Sizz-Lorr does Bodyguards?
Do they die when their target is attacked?
Do they have a 50% chance of surviving?
Do they have a chance to kill the attacker?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Obviously, they don't kill the attacker. There's only one corpse in the town square, isn't there?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Obviously, they don't kill the attacker. There's only one corpse in the town square, isn't there?


Fixed.
EDIT: And was Wargle attacked, or KR-9?
...So many questions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Who says Wargle was the one he protected?

In my opinion it's fairly likely that he targeted surskitty instead, in a clever attempt at reverse-psychology.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I usually just do that they protect and nothing else. (kind of lame, but)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I hath discovered that Our Ditto was never a Ditto to begin with.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

So there was no Ditto?

Also, pssst, I roleclaimed, update that list.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Sorry, I'm not good at keeping track of this stuff. :/

1. KR-9 - Snorlax -
2. Metallica Fanboy - Wigglytuff - Dayblocker
3. Superbird - Croagunk - Vigilante
4. Glace -
5. Zapi -
6. Legendaryseeker99 - Ditto-Genesect (?) - 
7. Wargle - Darmanitan - Oracle
8. Mai - Silcoon -Role Unknown
9. Rizadon -
10. Phantom - Dusclops - Roleblocker
11. Flower Doll -
12. Karkat Vantas - Glameow - 
13. surskitty - Genesect -
14. Mystic - Zoroark -
15. RespectTheBlade -
16. Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver

So there is no Ditto...that means at least one of them must be lying about their role.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I'm rather suspicious of Legendaryseeker99. surskitty was at least discussing stuff with us a bit. LS99 kind of seemed to be avoiding the discussion about the Genesects.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I didn't say there wasn't _a_ Ditto, I said LS99 wasn't _the_! ditto


((how can we be so sure there is a ditto?))


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Anyway, I'm just gonna vig-kill Flora tonight, is that okay with everyone?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Let's not be hasty, here-- LS has been actively ignoring conversation about the Genesects, yes, but we don't have any conclusive proof that she's necessarily Mafia. She could be an alien or a jester or something like that.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Let's not be hasty, here-- LS has been actively ignoring conversation about the Genesects, yes, but we don't have any conclusive proof that s*h*e's necessarily Mafia. S*h*e could be an alien or a jester or something like that.



I forgot what a jester is... elaborate?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

The jester is like a non-lethal alien; their one win condition is to get lynched.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...Except remember that Zackrai probably doesn't know that role. 

I doubt there's a Jester as opposed to an Alien.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

That's a good point...

Still, I'd like LS to defend herself first, since for all we know surskitty is lying about her role. Unless somebody's inspected surskitty/LS and proven them innocent/guilty


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Karkat, LS is a dude.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I never said LS99 is mafia conclusively, I was merely casting the doubt. Which, might I remind you, tends to get otherwise quiet people to talk.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Either way, I still say it's rather suspicious.

LS-- explanation pls?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Wow. Apparently this was posted in when I was gone.
And then I turn into a girl and am revealed as not being the Ditto I never claimed to be?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well then, mister, why not say what your deal is?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Really this whole Ditto thing just was forced on LS99 when MF said one of them could be ditto, and Kam just took off on LS99 being ditto


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Well, what's your deal? Are you a Genesect?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Uh.... No.
I'm a Drifblim.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Why did you lie to us, then?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

To get the Mafia on me, obviously.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Ok this is getting annoying... really _really_ annoying. Are you claiming alien then?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I rather suspect that he's some sort of role that causes any mafia that targets him to die as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

...like, a bomb? So if the Mafia targets you, they die?

Doesn't seem like the world's most efficient strategy, LS... I'm sort of on the fence as to whether or not I should believe you. How about we have you inspected?


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Also, wasn't Glace the alien?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Mendatt said:


> Also, wasn't Glace the alien?


Yeah, Glace was the Alien.
I don't see why there would be multiple Aliens unless it was a TVTropes Mafia-sized game, or the main aspect was that there is many Aliens (or everyone was an Alien/Vig combo, and the Mafia is also a Jester.)


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Hi guys.
My explanation for not posting lately is my trip, and 3G failure in the US.

SOMEONE UPDATE ME

....has RTB posted in a while? 
He's Mafia.
Role claim: I'm Inspector Inactive.
*Lynch RTB*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

*RTB *then.


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

I vote likewise.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Inspector Inactive?


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Inspector Inactive?



Basically Inspector.

The inactive part is because I have a knack for not being online when the night phase starts.  :/


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Oh.
Well anyway *RTB*. Also, I've got a roleclaim.







































*EXPLODE: MYSTIC*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

SHIT

Well we'll get at least one mafia out of THAT inspector. Damnit.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

LS99, please stop with the enormous blank spaces. It's really annoying.

Okay, night phase time! (I figure it's been long enough)

_After the horrendous explosion caused by *Legenderyseeker99*, and the death of *Mystic*, the villagers decide to cart off *Respecttheblade*, on Mystic's recommendation._

*Legendaryseeker99, the Drifblim, is dead. He was mafia.
Mystic, the Zoroark, is dead. She was Innocent.
Respecttheblade, the Darkrai, is dead. He was Mafia.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D2]*

Oh hey, it might be nice if I actually updated this, huh?

_The remaining town members move into the town square and find the horrendously mangled body of *Flower Doll*. It seems she may have been beaten to death. Next to her is the body of *Superbird*, who does not have any distinguishing marks on his body except the fact that he is extremely wet, and the town guesses that he was drowned and dragged here.

However, it does not end here- during the normal head count, it is found that *Wargle* is also dead, and when you go to her house to investigate, sure enough she is there, foaming at the mouth, poisoned.

*Flower Doll, the Lopunny, is dead. She was innocent.
Superbird, the Croagunk is dead. He was innocent.
Wargle, the Zen Darmantian is dead. She was innocent.*_


you have 24 hours to discuss.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Holy fucking god, I'm still fucking alive? Well, I'll just tell everyone my role, seeing as I have nothing to do for this game now.

I'm a Vanilla Goldeen. I have absolutely no power. (Pretty sad =()

So now what?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

I dunno, honestly. In the meantime, have a role list.


KR-9 - Snorlax - (Innocent)
Metallica Fanboy - Wigglytuff - Dayblocker
Superbird - Croagunk - Vigilante
Glace - Unown - Alien
Zapi
Legendaryseeker99 - Drifblim - Terrorist
Wargle - Zen Darmanitan - Oracle
Mai - Silcoon - (Innocent)
DarkAura - Goldeen - Vanilla Townie
Phantom
Flower Doll - Lopunny - (Innocent)
Karkat Vantas - Glameow
surskitty - Genesect
Mystic - Zoroark - Inspector
RespectTheBlade - Darkrai - (Mafia)
Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver
Hopefully I didn't miss anything.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

ok, so 7 alive, and 2 out of 7 havent even said their pokemon.

so now what?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

phantom said she was a dusclops...


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Then Zapi must have forgot to put it on the list. (I never saw many people's claims)

Anyway.......Do we have any evidence for any thing?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Well, since my partner isn't at risk, I might as well elaborate on my roleclaim: I am a Glameow. On Night 0, I had to choose a person to "charm", effectively making them a quasi-lover. I chose Flora. If I died, Flora would kill herself out of sadness; however, since I am a naughty flirty Glameow, Flora's death had no effect on me.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Alright, lessee. Beaten to death, drowned and poisoned.

Poisoned sounds like something Superbird would do, except he's innocent. Unless he was mafia with a role that displays as innocent, like a Godfather. That's kinda convoluted, though.

Later I might reread the topic so I can check out if anybody stands out.

For the time being, though, here's a thought: Golett/Golurk are fairly powerful. Beaten to death would befit their style.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Hm.

Zapi needs to roleclaim. Go ahead.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

I'm a bulletproof Bronzong. Who apparently is classified as green in the Pokédex.

Also, sorry, I forgot about Phantom's claim.


KR-9 - Snorlax - (Innocent)
Metallica Fanboy - Wigglytuff - Dayblocker
Superbird - Croagunk - Vigilante
Glace - Unown - Alien
Zapi - Bronzong - Bulletproof
Legendaryseeker99 - Drifblim - Terrorist
Wargle - Zen Darmanitan - Oracle
Mai - Silcoon - (Innocent)
DarkAura - Goldeen - Vanilla Townie
Phantom - Dusclops
Flower Doll - Lopunny - (Innocent)
Karkat Vantas - Glameow
surskitty - Genesect
Mystic - Zoroark - Inspector
RespectTheBlade - Darkrai - (Mafia)
Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Lynches aren't mandatory, are they? Because at the moment I don't think there's a really compelling reason to lynch anyone.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

they are unless you have a really good reason to tempt me otherwise.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

I have just looked over the thread and have suspicions of menndant. Here's why;

1; On an early page, there was something about a fire or electric type kill, and he suggested goldeen, who is a water type and also my Pokemon.

2; If he is telling the truth on his Pokemon, then the death of KR-9 (By a rock attack i believe) could be caused by him, the Golurk (or golett? I'm not sure) (Who is part rock)

Thats just my suspicions.

Oh, and Zapi, I think Karkat roleclaimed Flora's lover on an earlier page.

Edit; Here's my role, copy and pasted. (Added quotation marks)

"You are Goldeen, and you are a Townie. You are KIND OF LAME, and therefore DON'T HAVE POWERS.

You have no night action, unfortunately. Sorry! You are Innocent."


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Lynches aren't mandatory, are they? Because at the moment I don't think there's a really compelling reason to lynch anyone.


Here's one: we're dropping like flies.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Um, Darkaura, I had a little confusion about you and Mai's role, which is why Goldeen appears earlier in the thread.

And Mendatt is a Golurk, but it seemed as though he couldn't read.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Oh, well, I probably overlooked that.

But why would Mendant say that a fire/electric type move be of goldeens? (Unless goldeen knows moves like that and my whole life was a lie)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

I think he was suggesting that was the move used _against_ the goldeen


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Oh (I just reread and saw that it was edited therefore i wasnt able to see it. Derp me, DX)

Well, my suspicions are gone.

Now, since we have to lynch (unless if we give a compelling reason)...who?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Oh hey, this didn't come up until now.

I used my inspection disc on Karkat last night; he is mafia. (And my disc broke, sob.)

*Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

That could explain why he didnt die when his supossed lover did.

OK then, *Karkat Vantas*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

he claimed quasi-lover, they don't die if their lover does.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

*Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

I don't think that's a particularly consistent roleclaim, there. And I doubt my inspection was tainted by sanity since A) I'm a freakin Genesect and B) sanities suck, so I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Well, you've mentioned your "investigation disk being broken". That sounds like enough of a limiter for me.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Yes; I can only use my inspection disc once. I used it. It is now broken and I can no longer use the inspect function.

I'm pretty sure I explained this earlier in the thread.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Odd; I sent in my kill yesterday and targeted surskitty. Why did this not go through >:?

Anyway, gg floop. *Karkat*


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

What is it with people and voting for themselves lately :/

Anyway, *jumps on *Karkat* bandwagon*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Okay, it seems that this is a majority.

_The remaining townspeople drag off the seemingly willing *Karkat Vantas* to the gallows, for they were given good word he is against them. And they seem to enjoy bands on wagons for some reason but this seems off topic, because there are people to lynch, innocents to save._

*Karkat Vantas, the Barboach, is dead. He was mafia.
You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Alright, I guess it's about time this happened.

_The town realizes it's been a week since the last time it was day, and they went to their master to complain. Here is what he said.

The remaining town members go into the town and do their headcount, which is relatively easy now, since there's only like six of them. However, when they finished counting, it was found someone was missing. *Suskitty* was found soon after, foaming at the mouth, in her home._

*Surskitty, the Genesect, is dead. She was innocent.

You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

ok, now lets think;

surskitty claimed inspector, and then was targeted.

Now, only someone who seemed suspicous at the time she claimed inspector would be our best bet.

the question is, how many mafia are left?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Surskitty did not claim inspector! She claimed Jack-Of-All-Trades, and had an inspection function.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Oh, well, she still had partial inspector power.

Still, who would want to target her?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Try anybody ever?

There are better ways to fish out the last mafia than that.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Alright, I've just looked through the entire thread a second time. Sadly, our last remaining mafia in no way stood out outright.

A good thing to do right now would be to review the deathes we've had across the game. One was scorched, other was buried underneath rocks and had a broken spine, other was beaten and mangled horribly, other was drowned and a last one was poisoned.

The drowning could have been Karkat's thing, clearly, whereas the poisoning might be linked to one Superbird, who was a Croagunk. I also thought the scorching might have been surskitty, but she claimed not to have sent a night action the night it happened. As such, we have three unsolved deathes in hands.

On an unrelated note, Mendatt, can you tell us who you have targeted throughout the game?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

The rocks and beaten seems like something a golurk does. (Can golurk learn fire type moves?)


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

It cannot (and neither can golett).


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Right, we might need some pressure on to get this going.

*Mendatt* better get talking pretty fast.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D3]*

Agreed, I haven't seen *Mendatt* in a while.

Player list (not that we really need it at this point xD):

KR-9 - Snorlax - (Innocent)
Metallica Fanboy - Wigglytuff - Dayblocker
Superbird - Croagunk - Vigilante
Glace - Unown - Alien
Zapi - Bronzong - Bulletproof
Legendaryseeker99 - Drifblim - Terrorist
Wargle - Zen Darmanitan - Oracle
Mai - Silcoon - (Innocent)
DarkAura - Goldeen - Vanilla Townie
Phantom - Dusclops - Roleblocker
Flower Doll - Lopunny - (Innocent)
Karkat Vantas - Barboach - (Mafia)
surskitty - Genesect - Jack-of-all-trades
Mystic - Zoroark - Inspector
RespectTheBlade - Darkrai - (Mafia)
Mendatt - Golett - Bus Driver


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

He's claimed roleblocker.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

hey. Yu know, when the last of us were lynchng kam, only mendant didnt lynch, and mafia would lynch their fellow mafia, right?

and the rocks would make sense for his Pokemon.

everyone else agree?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

*Zapi.* No reason. Just a hunch.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

suspicous!

now tell me, why do you have a hunck to lynch zapi?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

It's not very often that we get people suddenly claiming to have a hunch that it's a good idea to lynch the guy who claimed bulletproof while a separate bandwagon is rolling.

Too scummy to be true, even.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Could you tell us about this 'hunch', Phantom? I'm a little suspicious of you myself, now.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

I read that as "suspicious of myself" for a second there.

That would have been the best sarcastic jab ever.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

xD That would! why did I not come up with that


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

so, should we lynch phantom or mendant?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

As I've said, that was pretty much too scummy to be true. Also, consider that, if Phantom is mafia, Mendatt isn't, and as such, there's absolutely no reason why any mafia player would intentionally try to derail an advantageous bandwagon.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Alright, sorry about all the double posting, but this is pretty important.

So, Phantom, you've gone and made yourself look all scummy. You claimed roleblocker, yes? Let's put that to the test tonight if Mendatt turns out not to be the final mafioso. I'll use my dayfreezing powers on you, and you'll roleblock me. If it all goes right, nothing will happen. If you fail to roleblock me, however, you'll be day frozen and completely unable to defend yourself from the oncoming lynch.

Of course, if there's a reason why that wouldn't work, you can tell us right here and right now. But be aware that it won't be taken at face value.

I'm *abstaining* so we can gain some time for discussion of this proposal.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Alright, nighttime!

_there were some cries for both Mendatt and Zapi to be lynched, but the mayor of Colorized pokeville decided it wasn't enough to justify a kill._

*No one died. you have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

*got up for some water in the night phase*

but you know, there was major discussion. couldnt you have given us more time?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

No one had posted in a day.

And I am your god. So shush and go back to bed.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

I'm drinking my water. *gulp*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

*gets water too* Serious, I was just about to post when you ended the day.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

I WILL KILL YOU BOTH NOW GO TO BED>.>


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

give us 12 more hours!

*gulp gulp, almost done, gulp gulp*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

>.<

fine.


*OH WAIT APPARENTLY GETTING WATER MAKES IT DAY? THIS IS NEWS TO ME.

TWELVE MORE HOURS.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Yes water= day

Ok, I will send in my action for MF like they said.


But serious, it's just a hunch. No logic behind it. I just feel it. Kind of my impression of the posts you know. I can't explain it.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

so why are you suspicious of zapi, phantom?

Edit: Ninja'd! Well, now i'm not thirsty.

but, why do you exactly do you have this hunch?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Like I said, just a feeling. Like they were too eager to lynch. I don't know. Just a gut feeling. Instinct.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

It's not infrequent for hosts to give time extensions for tiebreakers, mind you.

Well, Phantom, you'd better go for something you can explain, because, you know, a voting system implies at least one guy has to agree with you.

Regardless, though, a logical elimination should make the final lynch easier if my plan works.

Also, if we're allowed to swap votes at this point, I'm moving out of my abstinence to confirm that *Mendatt* lynch.

By the way, just one word of advice: if nobody dies during the night, don't lynch. It's never a good idea to be in a setup where the mafia can win during nighttime. Note also that stalling benefits the town, so, if the mafia doesn't feel like attacking, abstinence will screw them over good until they decide to change plans.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Fine, *Mendatt*.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Ok, *Mendatt*

Now we can end the day.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Hold on let me get my water.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

XD

well, i need some soda *gets some*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

NO! Then we will be up all night and get modkilled.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Alright. After the sun rising back up and people grumbling about that Mendatt, they decide to drag him to the gallows.

*Mendatt, the Golurk, is dead. He was innocent.

24 hours for night actions.*

(also if you already sent yours there is no need to send it again unless you have something to change.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Hooray for night actions.

_The now three town members go into town square only to find the body of *Metallica Fanboy* lying in the center of town square, strangled to death._

*Metallica Fanboy, the Flaffy, is dead. He was innocent.

You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Ok...so if we lynch wrong.....we are destroyed!!!!

So.....who?

I'm suspicious of Phantom because he suddenly lynched when a band wagon was going.

HOWEVER! We need to look at flavor text.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

sorry for double post.

I've looked up Dusclops and Bronzong moves.

While Bronzong knows fighting and rock type moves, the only fire type move it knows is sunny day, and that cant scorch anyone.

now a dusclops can learn fire punch and thunder punch, which can both scorch a person. it also knows a few fighting type moves, like dynamic punch and brick break (it knows mega kick and mega punch, which can also beat some one up) . It knows rock slide, which can bury someone under rubble.

I'm thinking theres more against phantom's pokemon, but not gonna lynch yet


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Yeah, lynching someone immediately would be pretty unwise. If Phantom is able to post, though, we'll know she's innocent.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Ok, so its either you or phantom thats mafia.

Didnt MF say that if mendatt was innocent, phantom would be mafia?


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

No, he just said that we should only go through with that plan if Mendatt turns out to be innocent.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

yeah. Remember when we lynched him? we were told mendatt was innocent.

I believe zapi's more innocent than phantom, but lets give phantom a chance to explain.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Hi, I'm here, and I roleblocked Metallica Fanboy. Like he asked. I have no idea. But my hunch. *Zapi.*


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

-_- His power was *DAYFREEZING*

Meaning at day.

Oh crap...who to lynch?!?

Now lets think, last day phase, MF gave us a plan to lynch phantom if mendatt was innnocent (and he was)

How peculier was it that he lost the game the last night phase? After he made the plan.

And was it coincidence that you decided to use your "power" after the day ended?

I believe i have enough. Phantom, but, i'll lynch later. giving her time to explain more


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Uh, he told me to block him. So I did. The mafia is setting me up, you can figure that out that right?

When you lynch me, and I die. I will haunt you forever and eternity.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

hur durr...lets see wha zapi has to say.

Oh, we better end this game soon, cause i may not have any internet for a while.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

It might be just your wording DA, but I'm a bit confused on what you're trying to say here...


DarkAura said:


> -_- His power was *DAYFREEZING*
> 
> Meaning at day.


...I think we realize that.



> Now lets think, last day phase, MF gave us a plan to lynch phantom if mendatt was innnocent (and he was)


Not exactly, did you even pay any attention to the plan at all? MF said if he tried to day-freeze Phantom and she roleblocked him, we would know for sure that Phantom was innocent if she was able to post in the thread.


> And was it coincidence that you decided to use your "power" after the day ended?


No, that was part of the plan too...

I'm thinking Phantom is the LAST person we should think about lynching, in all honesty. All the evidence we have points to her not being mafia.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

*DarkAura*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

hmm... let's say *12 hour extension*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

*DarkAura.*

That's my plan and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

I guess I'll vote for* DarkAura* as well, seeing as she seems the most mafia-ish to me.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Do you guys think this counts as a majority or should we wait for DarkAura?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Alright, I'm going to call this.

_There was an awkward silence among the three remaining townspeople before Phantom and Zapi exchanged glances. They seized *DarkAura* and hung her in the gallows._

*DarkAura, the Goldeen, is dead. She was innocent.
24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [N4]*

_Zapi and Phantom give each other awkward stares as they find out no one died last night._

*No one died last night. you have 24 hours for discussion.

DARKAURA: you will probably be used for a tiebreaker today, so feel free to talk I guess.*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

ZAPI. I roleblocked him, no deaths. I'm sorry DarkAura my hunch was wrong, but it's Zapi since I roleblocked him. *Zapi.*


----------



## Zapi

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

*Phantom*, I honestly never suspected you.
I guess it's all up to DarkAura to decide.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

Can I break the tie instead? Considering that DarkAura is completely inactive.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Yeah, DA hasn't been here in like 2 weeks.

EDIT: 2,413TH POAST


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

I wish I could choose...

(After talking over my suspicions with Chief Zackrai he gave me a list of which of my guesses were wrong. 0_0)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

ITS ZAPI I ROLEBLOCKED HIM AND THERE'S WAS NO DEATH.

LISTEN TO PHANTOM

*ZAPI ZAPI ZAPI!*

I chose DarkAura cause they've been inactive.


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

(Same here, Mai!)

Well. This sucks. I was the bodygaurd by the way and I know which one of you if mafia.

The innocent can buy the info for 30 canadian I mean wat


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

I got 10 Canadian?


----------



## RK-9

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

I could have TWO reactions to that statement.

Reaction 1: But you're mafia >:I

Reaction 2: Not enough.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

Whoah I am NOT mafia. Besides no one can listen to a dead guy.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

I vote for me being the tiebreaker.

EDIT: Ninja'd and HMMMM OV3RR34CT1ON TO 4CCUS4T1ON?
SCUMT3LL!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

I just don't want to get lynched it's the only way I can die. I keep roleblocking Zapi.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D4]*

Um, dead people should kind of not be discussing the game proper? Let's stick to the tiebreaking, really.

Also, by the way


DarkAura said:


> Oh, we better end this game soon, cause i may not have any internet for a while.


This probably explains her absence.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

I don't like that idea.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

woah woah hey. I said DarkAura Could talk, and I guess Mai was alright because she can't help anyhow.

But yeah, MF brings up a good point. sooo... he gets to be the tie breaker, because he was the next last one to die.


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

Alright.

I don't know if I should say goodbye or hello, *Zapi*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

Alright then. Should I give Zapi some time for a rebuttal, or are you pretty certain about this, MF?


----------



## M&F

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Alright then. Should I give Zapi some time for a rebuttal, or are you pretty certain about this, MF?


I'm quite certain.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Colorized Pokemafia [D5]*

well then.

_Boring and uncreative flavortext is uncreative and boring. However, *Zapi* was dragged off and hung by Metallica Fanboy's ghost._

*Zapi, the Garbodor, is dead. She was Mafia.

The innocents win!*

I am lame and didn't keep all the night actions, but I can tell you guys everyone's roles, if you want.


----------



## Zero Moment

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## Mai

Woo! I was a vanilla silcoon, if I remember correctly. Might've been a cascoon, but I don't think so.


----------



## RK-9

I was a BG Snorlax! XD


----------



## Phantom

HAHA! Woot! Good game!


----------



## M&F

I was the Flaaffy, a dayfreezer. Or should I say, a day paralyzer.

Of course, since it was widely theorized that electricity could have caused the scorch upon Mai's corpse, claiming an Electric-type would be tantamount to suicide. Which is why I claimed to be a Wigglytuff instead.

Aside from Phantom, I didn't target anybody with this power. Because, as Chief Zackrai would later notice, innocents have little to no use to such a power.

I've got to hand it to Zapi, it was quite a solid fakeclaim. However, killing me instead of Phantom was a mistake.


----------



## Zapi

I'M SORRY KARKAT AND LS99 AND RTB I LOST ;.;
but I came _pretty_ close...good game, innocents.


----------



## Zapi

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've got to hand it to Zapi, it was quite a solid fakeclaim. However, killing me instead of Phantom was a mistake.


Yeah, I thought too hard about that one. :c


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I was a Barboach.

A Barboach.

*cry*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I'm sorry Karkat, I was trying to find a grey pokemon that 

1) didn't scream mafia 
and 2) could be a generic minion.


----------



## Wargle

(yeah it's grey!)

?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Well I like barboach. :P


----------

